# eggs for snacks



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Someone was telling me that every morning she fries up an egg for here dog. She was saying it helps there coat. I would think that this would be a great source of protein that would also help the dog out during the hunting season. Has anyone heard of people giving there dogs eggs. I was thinking about it because my dog was skinny before I started conditioning her for hunting and I think she has lost even more weight. She is completly healthy and never seems to run out of gas but you can see every rib and looks like im not feeding her. I have up the amount of food she is getting and no change so far. Is there any other things out like supplements for some added nutrition.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I crack an egg over my dog's food about once a week. It does seem to shine up his coat and I'm sure the added protein gives a boost of energy. I up his food intake during the season to keep his weight on. Not a lot but more and I try to use a high fat food.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Raw Eggs and a Shiny Coat

by Bill Mutter

Can feeding your dog raw eggs make its coat shiny?

This is one of the oldest wives' tales circulating in dog feeding circles. The white of an egg is almost indigestible when raw. More important, raw egg whites combine with an essential vitamin, Biotin, and make it unavailable to the dog.

In fact, scientists who want to artificially produce a Biotin deficiency in a dog feed it raw egg whites. One of the signs of Biotin deficiency is an unhealthy condition of the skin and hair, NOT a shiny coat.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Interesting, let the debate begin!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have not had a dog for 45 years, but this subject is interesting. Two things caught my eye. I would guess if a mammals hair turns glossy it is because of the lipid content of the yolk and not the white. 
The big thing that caught my eye was the statement that the egg white is indigestible to dogs. That just doesn't look right to me. In this area of North Dakota nest predation often exceeds 90%. I wouldn't think wild canids would concentrate on eggs that much if the nutrition wasn't there. When Red Fox populations were high I recorded waterfowl nest success as low as 4%. In **** and skunk scat I have identified waterfowl egg remains, upland bird egg remains, passerines bird egg remains etc. Fox, coyote, ****, skunk, badger, none will pass up a tasty (and I would think nutritious) meal of eggs. So what is reality here?????????


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Good stats plainsman.

Maybe i have been doing wrong but...my vet mentioned this to me years ago. I guess i trust him more than myself.

How can an egg be undigestible to a dog? Their stomach acids are quite powerful. Maybe they don't get the nutrition we all assume?

I watched a health workout show the other week. I guy drank 3 eggs before he started. Must be a reason for that..doubt it made is hair grow back. :lol:


----------



## Birdman44 (Mar 31, 2006)

This is information from and article written by Keith Sutton on Proper Nutrition for Hunting Dogs. I thought it was rather interesting.

Adding human food to a nutritionally balanced commercial dog food may upset the nutrient balance of your dog's diet. Ideally, table scraps should not be fed. You may also be creating behavior problems. Your dog may begin to steal food from the table or the food preparation area.

During the hunting season plan to feed more to keep your dog at the proper weight with the right amount of energy.

It's a good idea to avoid certain foods, too. In this instance, dog owners should be aware that:

Milk is a food and not a substitute for water.

Repeatedly adding raw eggs to a dog's diet can cause a deficiency of the vitamin biotin, which can lead to dermatitis (inflammation of the skin), loss of hair and poor growth[/b].

Some raw fish can cause a deficiency of the vitamin thiamine. Signs of a thiamine deficiency include anorexia (complete loss of appetite), abnormal posture, weakness, seizures and even death.

Raw meats may contain parasites and bacteria and do not contain a proper balance of nutrients if fed alone. Although meat is a source of protein, it has very low levels of calcium, a mineral dogs require for proper bone and tooth development. If large quantities of raw meat are fed over time, skeletal problems may develop.

Raw liver, fed daily in large quantities, can cause vitamin A toxicity in dogs.

Small soft bones (such as pork chop or chicken bones) should never be given to your dog, as they may splinter and lodge in his mouth or throat.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

You know..you can't always follow all suggested ideas from professionals i guess. Same as our doctors, they'll never rule out anything because anything can happen so they don't rule it out to avoid a lawsuit. I guess i don't make sense but look at some of these farm dogs. Gawd they get themselves into some crap! They eat who knows what sometimes and yet they are healthy as hell and live to be 14. They have eaten some dog food, road kill, gut piles, dead piles, anti-freeze and half aren't even up to date with shots. 
I have come to realize dogs are like humans..we are all different and will react different to eating habits, exercise, medicine etc.


----------

